
A neural algorithm for a fundamental computing problem - lootsauce
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/358/6364/793
======
lootsauce
Fascinating, a 30% to 50% improvement on existing nearest-neighbor search /
Locally Semantic Hashing via bio-mimicry of the fly olfactory system. The pre-
release paper[1] is very readable as the author is seeking to map neuroscience
observations directly to computing algorithms and uses clear language.

[1]
[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/08/25/180471](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/early/2017/08/25/180471)

